# They are here!!!



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

YES! Finally got my first encounter with river steel this season. Got a hit in a head of deep pool on lower chagrin, swinging a wooly bugger. The fight was on! Sadly, after a nice fight she shook the hook at my feet (intended to release anyway). So the season has officially started! Man what a feeling!! Good luck to everyone on the rivers.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

AWESOME!!! congrats! by the way.... how did the river look? i would assume on the low side?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

haha, awesome. I'll be out the door at 4 a.m. tomorrow

I'm coming up from columbus for my first scouting trip ever, anyone wanna tell me any good places to park and hike the river? Please? Pretty please? _now?_


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Daniels Park is the only place I know to park but I supposed it would be a good area to scout. I believe you get off at Rt 306 exit on 90 East.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Hey flyman, ive caught 3 at the Chagrin so far down close to the fields. Were you farther upstream then that?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

last year I was hooking them there the first week of Sept.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

AnthHol said:


> Daniels Park is the only place I know to park but I supposed it would be a good area to scout. I believe you get off at Rt 306 exit on 90 East.


has anyoen done anything near Daniels?


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

bassman, i was fishing under railroad bridges, which is below fields. um, the river was so slow that by the marina near the lake it seemed to stand still and the water was like it had algae=murky. however, i found a spot with some flow. now is the time to go, fellas. water is definitely cool enough for steel to get in(no more wet wading for me). for those who are looking for spots, don't be afraid to hike. i had days covering river from daniels all the way down to chagrin river park, and had plenty of hookups.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

flyman said:


> bassman, i was fishing under railroad bridges, which is below fields. um, the river was so slow that by the marina near the lake it seemed to stand still and the water was like it had algae=murky. however, i found a spot with some flow. now is the time to go, fellas. water is definitely cool enough for steel to get in(no more wet wading for me). for those who are looking for spots, don't be afraid to hike. i had days covering river from daniels all the way down to chagrin river park, and had plenty of hookups.


wrong fields. I'm thinking the soccer fields. nice to know they are around. I may have to investigate tomorrow morning.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Wowwwww I got _served_. Zero for zero with no fish spotted and no strikes. Caught a few little smallmouth though, fished from 10 a.m. till 6 p.m. at the fields and the chagrin river park.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishing success this early in the season will happen from dark o' 30 till daylight. Then when the sun comes up, the bit will slow down considerably.

-KSU


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Yea i was talking about the soccer fields, but nice to know they are up at Todds.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Have you had a lot of hookups this month or are you talking about the years past?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

was there today. covered a lot of stream. nothing. didnt even see anything. no one else was doing any better.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

hiccup. double post.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Patricio said:


> was there today. covered a lot of stream. nothing. didnt even see anything. no one else was doing any better.


See, that's more like my experience! I don't feel so bad  thanks lol.


----------



## fish chris (Feb 15, 2009)

i've been out 3 time haven't caught anything ,my little girl on the other hand has caught 4 fish ,i guess im going to have to buy her a real fishing rod ,.she is 6 years old ,any advice as to what to buy her ,?


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

zebco 33, still fish with mine for perch, indestructable and I'm still fishin the same line, gotta be 15 yrs old. You can pick up a combo for under 25 bucks, and it comes with beginner tackle.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Nov. 9 OCBS is having there Snoopy Rod Tournament. Imagine a 28" steelhead on a 2ft rod with a plastic drag. Contact Bruce at Grand River Tackle.


----------



## fish chris (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks SKISH, but thats what she is useing right now,a 33 with a 5.5 rod she is good with it but wants a real fishing rod ,i have a few 7 footers i don't use anymore i think i will try that ....thanks again


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

yeah, a 7 footer is definitely a good match  IMO, little kids need big rods too haha, because a long rod is a rod that casts well, period. I've never been able to cast much with a 5.5. She'll get used to the new weight.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

KSUFLASH said:


> Fishing success this early in the season will happen from dark o' 30 till daylight. Then when the sun comes up, the bit will slow down considerably.
> 
> -KSU


Haha steelies arnt bass! Cant have an attitude like that if you wanna hook em! I feel as long as the fish arnt pressured or spooked, it dont matter what time of day it is... you put a hot fly in front of that unsuspecting fish's mouth... its gonna take it. I hit 2 back to back out of a 3 fish pod around 2-3pm. Both fish devoured my caddis nymph. check the thread i just made. I feel that fly fishing is all about presentation. If you think that just because its not the morning they're not gonna hit... you wont have confidence, therefore you wont be presenting the fly correctly (laziness, at least for me).. no fish. "You gotta remember.. these fish... they're not that smart. They're actually pretty stupid!" -Monte Casey

Just my 2 cents,
RRR


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

IDK I have caught alot more fish before noon on both pressured and unpressured water. Trout turn on in the AM too they feel less vulnerable related to the lack of light penetrating the Water. i don't know alot but i do know that much.


----------

